# Jake-Gold.Ret./Aussie Mix at The Dog Pound in AL Needs Rescue or Adopter



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

He is a sweetheart!! Hope he gets a home soon!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He's the one we pulled. Renee got him and he is at a vet clinic...I can't recall the name. Today he was getting all his vax updated. I LOVE his eyes!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> He's the one we pulled. Renee got him and he is at a vet clinic...I can't recall the name. Today he was getting all his vax updated. I LOVE his eyes!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes!! SO excited!! What rescue is he going to?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Yes!! SO excited!! What rescue is he going to?


Sunshine GRR


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great news.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I know all dogs are wonderful...but tell me there isn't something about that boy's FACE!!!! Martha sent me his photo when we first heard of him and there was just no question about whether or not we would take him! He looks to me like he could be a choco lab/GR mix with something else thrown in for good measure! He looks like such a sweet and soulful boy.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a Toller/GR mix to me!

Glad he's safe!! Great job!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Looks like a Toller/GR mix to me!
> 
> Glad he's safe!! Great job!


Ahh...didn't think of that. The blue eyes though... Well after finding out my dog who I just KNEW was a cocker spaniel-pug mix is actually a mutt of a mutt of a mutt (the only breeds traceable on his DNA profile were Irish Setter, Bull Terrier and Beagle!) I am starting to realize nature is quite a clever artist!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunshine Goldens*

Sunshine Goldens, Bless you for saving Jake.

You are right-what a sweet, innocent, loving face Jake has!!


----------

